# Recommendations Please



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I am getting a tired of carting my DSLR around with me and am thinking of something fairly slim and shirt-pocket size.

Must have a goodish lens and a bit of optical zoom. Needn't be multi megapixel 5mp would be OK...would like it to take AA cells

Budget, say up to Â£300.

Anyone got a make/model they can recommend?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My compact is the Ricoh R3









Really good macro and the battery lasts forever....( its not AA batterys but it really does last forever)

Nice and small but with a large LCD screen









Review


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my little samsung v4 has been great but it eats batteries.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have had a Canon A70 for yonks.

I think all of the A series are reknown for their use of AA's and seem to go forever on them. I use 2200mAh in mine and it goes for literally weeks without a re-charge.

Have a look at the current A series - you won't go wrong Rog.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys,

All noted with interest...will take a look at the recommendations..

Thanks

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's good George, I bought some brand new 2100's and If they last long enough to take a 128mb card full I'm doing well and now they have got old I'm lucky if I can ge a dozen or so shots!

Big downfall imo esp if you just want it for a quick snapping session every once and a while.

Must check ebay and buy some decent batteries for it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG

If your buying rechargeable, checkout the Uniross Hybrios.....they do not self-discharge like normal NiMh cells.....after 12 months storage, they reckon 80% of full capacity.

I have been using them for a while....good investment if you use them in a camera

Roger


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

What about the Sony T30? I don't want to break any rules but I have one of these for sale on another forum at the moment. Google will give you plenty of reviews. LMK if you're interested - it's well under your budget and definitely pocketable.

Cheers, Rob.

p.s. email is robertwatt at bt connect dot com


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I swear by my Canon's. Just replaced the SD330 with an SD550.

Rechargeable battery, but lasts ages... 7.1MP, well pocket-able. Easy to use, lots of functions.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roger

Photo Optix are selling the Casio Exilim S770 for Â£220 in store. Its 7.2 mega pixel and looked very thin with a large display. But you also get a Â£70 casio watch free.

Their online price is Â£200 (including the free watch)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> I have had a Canon A70 for yonks.
> 
> I think all of the A series are reknown for their use of AA's and seem to go forever on them. I use 2200mAh in mine and it goes for literally weeks without a re-charge.
> 
> Have a look at the current A series - you won't go wrong Rog.


Yep, the A series are second to none.









I've had the A70 (now the 710's), A85 and currently have the A620....superb cameras for very little money.









Use AA batteries, macro down to 1cm (!), etc, etc

Cheers

Paul


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I bought the Fujifilm F30 as it won the gadget show test. (the be all and end all of all tests)

Its great, not needed to use the flash once yet as its so light sensitive.

The F31 is out now - same camera but with face recognition so the F30's are cheaper.

I have a fuji mju 400 which I have had for a few years and the F30 blows it away in every department.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice, guys.

After much reading, looking and trying, I ended up with a Fuji E900.

These are now being replaced and so I got a very, very attractive price which included two additional teleconverters and a 1gb card.

Nice little thing, shirt-pocket sized and 9Mp.

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger,

I'd look at the Nikon range. They give really nice sesults.

Avoid the cheaper models such as the L2 and L3 as their lenses collapse internally.

I'd go for the S6 if it was me.It's metal cased and the lens is sharp.The only downside is the flash is poor.At work, we get people sending their S series cameras in for "Orbs".


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> My compact is the Ricoh R3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jase, Have you seen any decenr reviews of the Caplio cameras recently? I have hunted a bit but DPreview and Steves don't seem to review them being as they are unavailable in the states I guess? I fancy the spec of the Caplio and as I am off to japan again in a week or so I decided this time to treat myself to a new digital camera while i am there....and maybe a watch!









I see they just released the R6 version......looking even better now........

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not recently Dave, but I think they are cracking little cameras...









Enjoy Japan, a place I have allways wanted to go to.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Enjoy Japan, a place I have allways wanted to go to.....










Those vending machines will get you into trouble


----------

